# "Railfan Madness, Part II"



## ehbowen (Sep 8, 2016)

...is due to kick off in less than 19 hours, now. I'm tracking the progress of the eastbound _Sunset Limited_, now leaving El Paso very close to on-time. Bags are packed, folks are ready, we've arranged for a ride...as of my mark we are GO for departure!

*Railfan Madness Part I was in March of 2015. HOS-NOL-CHI-FUL-ANA-LAX-HOS. It let me add the _Southwest Chief_ to my trophy wall, which I had never ridden before. Two more new long distance routes in this trip plan, the _Empire Builder_ (east of Whitefish) and the _California Zephyr._ At the conclusion of this trip I will have traveled every mile of every (current) Amtrak overnight route west of Chicago, save only SAS-AUS on the _Texas Eagle._


----------



## JayPea (Sep 9, 2016)

ehbowen said:


> ...is due to kick off in less than 19 hours, now. I'm tracking the progress of the eastbound _Sunset Limited_, now leaving El Paso very close to on-time. Bags are packed, folks are ready, we've arranged for a ride...as of my mark we are GO for departure!
> 
> *Railfan Madness Part I was in March of 2015. HOS-NOL-CHI-FUL-ANA-LAX-HOS. It let me add the _Southwest Chief_ to my trophy wall, which I had never ridden before. Two more new long distance routes in this trip plan, the _Empire Builder_ (east of Whitefish) and the _California Zephyr._ At the conclusion of this trip I will have traveled every mile of every (current) Amtrak overnight route west of Chicago, save only SAS-AUS on the _Texas Eagle._


It's always nice to be able to add more routes to the trophy list! On my recently completed across-the-country-and-back trip, I was able to add the Cardinal to the list. And after having traveled the New Orleans-San Antonio segment of the SL on this same trip, I can say I have traveled every mile of every current Amtrak overnight route west of Chicago. Now to start on the short routes!


----------



## ehbowen (Sep 9, 2016)

On our way now; just stopping in Lafayette. About 35 minutes down; not too bad. Parents both had the entrée salad for lunch and I had the pork shanks with appetizer salad. Dad had a cup of the Blue Bunny ice cream; everyone left satisfied.


----------



## ehbowen (Sep 10, 2016)

Arrived in New Orleans a few minutes early thanks to padding. Hotel is the Old No. 77 on Tchoupitoulas St near Harrah 's. Plans today are Cafe du Monde and the WWII museum .


----------



## ehbowen (Sep 12, 2016)

Ridin' on the City of New Orleans... Lake Pontchartrain from the western shore


----------



## ehbowen (Sep 12, 2016)

The limited menu dinner was limited to chicken enchiladas, pulled pork or tilapia, but it was well received. Skipping lunch didn't hurt!


----------



## ehbowen (Sep 13, 2016)

Arrival into Chicago was two hours late, but we still had time to pick up some items from CVS. My mom once worked in Chicago and we walked down to La Salle street to see how the city has changed... a lot! She bought a shirt from Ann Taylor and we headed back to the Metropolitan Lounge in time to catch the complimentary veggies and cheese buffet and wine tasting. We were able to skip lunch!


----------



## ehbowen (Sep 13, 2016)

The Empire Builder is especially long today, with an extra coach for St. Paul, another coach being ferried west, and two PVs on the rear. Dinner for us was the steak for Dad and the crab cakes for Mom and myself. We passed Wisconsin Dells during dinner.


----------



## ehbowen (Sep 13, 2016)

Early into Minot, where we waited more than an hour for time. The sign read 41 degrees...cold for us Houstonians! I wish they would turn on the heat....


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Sep 13, 2016)

Thanks for all the photos and updates. How was your boarding procedure from the Metropolitan Lounge?


----------



## ehbowen (Sep 13, 2016)

Left a lot to be desired, frankly. They called us about 45 minutes before departure and told the able-bodied to walk down the corridor and turn left to Track 19. I didn't see the head of the pack leave, so I don't know if a staff member was leading them. They just told us to follow the crowd. But we had two seniors and a lot of luggage, so they put us out in the line for red cap assistance. It was a long line and the red caps seemed overwhelmed. But they did get to us in time and our red cap took our bags all the way to our roomettes, so we were satisfied in the end.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Sep 13, 2016)

Thanks, that is good information to know. Since I travel alone I try not to have too much luggage and I had heard more people were now requesting redcap service creating the congested situation you mentioned.


----------



## PaulM (Sep 14, 2016)

Tennessee Traveler said:


> Thanks, that is good information to know. Since I travel alone I try not to have too much luggage and I had heard more people were now requesting redcap service creating the congested situation you mentioned.


A lot of AU's seem to be using red cap service to get ahead of the pack and avoid uncertainties in the new boarding process, not necessarily because they are not able to walk. I suspect the general Chicago sleeper crowd is starting to discover its advantages also.

I of course don't know anything about the economics of red cap service; but the question is, how much of an increase can it handle? Will it need to be rationed?


----------



## ehbowen (Sep 14, 2016)

At the Marriott Courtyard City Center in Portland: Last night on the Empire Builder my mom and I listened to a Trails and Rails presentation while crossing Marias Pass as the sun set. Heard a lot of good information that was new to me, including one anecdote about a train derailment some thirty years ago which spilled a lot of corn beside the track. The railroad didn't do a very good job of cleaning it up, and so it did what corn does when it sits out and gets wet, it fermented...and the grizzly bears found it. They came down to trackside and got drunk as skunks. Grizzly bears apparently have long lives and long memories, because some still come down to the tracks looking for more hooch....

Morning sunrise over the Columbia River today was spectacular. Mom and I spent most of the morning in the Sightseer Lounge drinking in the scenery. The box breakfast was good; croissant filled with ham and cheese, a small cup of yogurt, papaya and pineapple mixed fruit, and a small piece of berry cobbler. We were still spot-on time most of the way and were early into Portland where a redcap helped us with our luggage to the taxi stand and the hotel had a room available for early check-in. Mom and dad promptly took baths and then laid down for an afternoon nap.

Photo is Mount Hood as seen from the westbound Empire Builder.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 14, 2016)

Nice trip and great pic,t thanks for sharing!

Enjoy the City of Roses!


----------



## ehbowen (Sep 14, 2016)

Shower situation: I took showers aboard the City of New Orleans and in the Portland sleeper of the Empire Builder. Both showers were clean with good water flow and temperature, although I used the old "Navy shower" technique to save water...wet down, turn the water off, soap up, then rinse off. Towels were readily available on both trains, but the CONO had neither shampoo nor even soap ... fortunately I had both in my toiletry bag. The Empire Builder, on the other hand, offered both bars of soap and small packets of shampoo as well as a supply of fresh washcloths and hand and bath towels.

My mom sampled the new showers in the Metropolitan Lounge during our layover in Chicago. There wasn't a wait; she just gave them an ID and they gave her a towel and key card. She reports that the showers were "really nice" with plenty of privacy and room for changing. Toiletries were available although she preferred to use her own. She has only made one other overnight Amtrak trip (HOS-LAX-HOS, ten years ago), so she was favorably impressed with her experience in the Metropolitan Lounge.


----------



## ehbowen (Sep 15, 2016)

Aboard Cascades train 516 from Portland to Vancouver: This morning we had a private auto tour of Portland arranged by Evergreen Escapes. We enjoyed it immensely and learned a lot about the city we wouldn't have known otherwise; it was the first visit to Portland for all three of us. Evergreen bought us lunch at one of Portland's food cart lots; I had a delicious sesame chicken plate with fried rice and carrots at a Japanese cart; Mom also had Japanese while Dad had a big BLT.

We didn't have a chance to check out the Metropolitan Lounge in Portland; they were already boarding business class when we arrived. We were assigned seats 4A, B and C in car #1. The train was within five minutes of schedule all the way up the coast and twenty minutes early into Seattle; we had time to walk the platform and explore the station. We went to dinner as the train pulled out of Seattle but were too late to sample the clam chowder I had been hungering for; they sold the last bowl just before we arrived in the Bistro. We did get a table to enjoy our hot dogs and teriyaki rice bowl, watching the sun set over Puget Sound.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Sep 16, 2016)

Very enjoyable trip report and lovely photos--thank you for sharing them with us  .

What did you think of the Marriott Courtyard City Center?


----------



## ehbowen (Sep 16, 2016)

Mystic River Dragon said:


> Very enjoyable trip report and lovely photos--thank you for sharing them with us  .
> 
> What did you think of the Marriott Courtyard City Center?


A nice hotel, centrally located, not too far from the station (although too far to walk). Double queen room had plenty of space for the three of us and the restaurant downstairs serves a decent breakfast. There are plenty of other options within walking distance as well, including a food court in the office tower across the street and some of Portland's ubiquitous food carts in the next block. We were tired from the trip and ended up just ordering Domino's for dinner.

Our hotel last night was the Rosedale on Robson in Vancouver. That's a NICE hotel! We booked a two bedroom suite with a separate living room and kitchenette for CAD 324 a night, continental breakfast included. The hotel had a lot of amenities we didn't have time to take advantage of, including a swimming pool. If I return to Vancouver I would definitely stay there again.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Sep 16, 2016)

Thanks for the information on the hotels--I like Courtyards in general, and had thought of that one if I go to Portland, so am happy to have the feedback. Not sure I will ever get to Vancouver, but you never know, and it is good to have a recommendation for a nice hotel there.


----------



## ehbowen (Sep 17, 2016)

At the Fairmont Empress in Victoria, sipping afternoon tea with my mother: Crossed the channel yesterday on the BC ferry and picked up our rental car here in Victoria. Hertz has treated us well; they picked us up from the bus stop and said they could drop us off at the Clipper dock when we turn the car in on Monday.

The Fairholme Manor, our B & B in Victoria, is very nice. It's just down the street from Government House and we strolled the grounds this morning. We saw a pair of deer grazing peacefully near the flower garden.


----------



## Maglev (Sep 17, 2016)

I'm just a few miles across the channel from Victoria--and you have caught practically the first day of rain since summer started!

Thanks for all the news and photos!


----------



## ehbowen (Sep 19, 2016)

Aboard the Victoria Clipper, en route to Seattle: We had an absolutely wonderful three days stay in Victoria. Mom and I had high tea at the Fairmont Empress, Dad and I went on the zip line at Sooke, we all toured the Butchart Gardens, and the weather could not have been better. Now we are aboard a fully sold-out Clipper... Toronto is playing the Mariners in Seattle for the only time this season tonight and tomorrow, so every Blue Jays fan on Vancouver Island is on this ferry to watch the game. I'm glad we made reservations well in advance!

Pictures are the inner harbor of Victoria from the deck of the Clipper, our B&B the Fairholme Manor, and the tea room of the Fairmont Empress. Sorry I didn't get a good picture of the spread they served us, but it was too good to leave sit for pictures!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 19, 2016)

Great pics from a Wonderful area of the World! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ehbowen (Sep 20, 2016)

Aboard the Coast Starlight southbound from Seattle to Sacramento: Upon arrival in Seattle we were met by our tour guide Stephanie with Evergreen Escapes to begin our half-day tour of Seattle. We saw the small waterfall park in the Pioneer Square area where UPS had its start, visited a couple of wine tasting rooms (Stephanie is a wine specialist) and spent some time and did some shopping at Pike Place Market.

After the tour we were dropped at our hotel, the Marriott Courtyard Pioneer Square. Looking for dinner Mom and I headed two blocks down 2nd to McCoy's Firehouse Bar and Grill. I had breakfast there two years ago and wanted to try it again. The food was good but service was inexcusably slow.

After a good night's sleep we arose and had breakfast at the hotel, then checked out and caught a cab for King Street Station. It took the ticket agent ten full minutes to fill out the luggage tags for our trip back to Houston... he ended up having to staple two tags together to make room for all the transfers.

Departure was on time with Dad and I in the H - room and Mom in roomette 14 of sleeper 1130. Our trip south has been very pleasant and on time all the way; we passed Chemult just a few minutes ago. I had the Angus burger and the folks had the pork shanks for lunch; Mom and I bought tickets for the wine tasting; and dinner was in the Parlour Car...pasta for Dad, chicken breast for Mom, and the lamb shanks for me.

The scenery was spectacular; I've seen some of it before in 2014 but it's Mom's first trip on this route. I also met up with a certain infamous AU poster who uses the sobriquet of "Meat Puppet"; we will be tracing much of the same route tomorrow.

Photos are Lookout Point Lake with the Cascades in the background, Mom on the platform of Portland's Union Station, my lamb shanks dinner, Dad's choice of libation, and a decoration in the window of an infamous AU poster's roomette.


----------



## ehbowen (Sep 22, 2016)

On the California Zephyr, day 2, between Green River and Grand Junction: An oh-dark-thirty wake-up call yesterday as the Coast Starlight was an hour early into Sacramento. I tumbled out of bed and dressed without time to shave or brush my hair, barely had time to brush my teeth. Fortunately the station agents let us day - check our carry-ons with the red caps without charge since we were sleeper passengers.

We were at Perko's a block away when they opened at six. Breakfast was good; eggs and bacon for Dad, a spinach and cheese omelet for Mom, and I feasted on chicken-fried steak and eggs. After breakfast we returned to the small sleeper passenger waiting area. Construction in the station was very noisy; the station agents passed out ear plugs. We needed them!

Mom and I spent some time walking through Old Town Sacramento just down the street. Very little was open but the storefronts and riverfront were photogenic enough. The eastbound Zephyr was on time and we boarded without incident.

The scenic highlight of the day was, of course, the crossing of the Sierra Nevada. For all three of us it was our first time by rail. We secured seats on the left (north) side of the Sightseer Lounge. This was the wrong side for the approach to the pass, but once we passed the summit and the tunnel we were on the best side for views of Donner Lake.

A very rowdy group of coach passengers joined us in Truckee; the first thing they wanted to know was the location of the bar. I sensed they were already off to a good start....

Dinner was the steak for Dad and I and the crab cakes for Mom. I took a shower and went to bed early. Pictures are from the crossing of Donner Pass.


----------



## ehbowen (Sep 22, 2016)

Another incident of note from last night: Blake Caedmon Parrish was born at 1:20 a.m., central time, September 22nd, 2016. I am now a great uncle and my parents are great-grandparents for the second time. Mother and baby are doing fine.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Sep 22, 2016)

I am continuing to enjoy the description of your trip and the lovely pictures.

Glad that the mother and new baby are doing well also. Also glad that you are having such a good trip with your parents--as my parents got older, I was thankful that I had been on some nice trips with them. It will be a lovely memory for all of you.

Glad you got to meet Meat Puppet. Wherever there is a train, there seems to be at least one AUer on it! 

That empty tray at the Empress tea looks like a dessert tray that I might have demolished.


----------



## ehbowen (Sep 23, 2016)

Sitting in the Galesburg station, waiting for a bus: The crossing of the Rockies yesterday was worth the price of admission. However, I should have taken the hint when I came into the Sightseer Lounge and saw the right (south) side packed and the left side half empty. Mom and I took empty seats on the left side, hoping that we might cross the river at some point and the scenery might improve. No such luck... at least, not for a long while. I'd say that the best views turned out to be 80% on the south side, 20% on the north side. The train stayed mostly on time throughout, though, so we had good views descending the Front Range on the eastern side of the summit tunnel.

We all ate lunch together in the diner as we passed Glenwood Springs. By this time the Amtrak menus were getting a little old. We almost missed out on dinner, though... when the LSA took dinner reservations Dad, back in the room reading, deferred to me. However, Mom and I were in the lounge car which is the last place they check. When the LSA finally got around to me all of the slots were filled and we had to go on the waiting list. I made jokes about breaking out the Dinty Moore and the LSA pretended not to know what I meant. However, one table didn't show on time and they were able to slip us in about 7:30. They even had enough steak and crab cakes to take care of us. No Dinty Moore!

A big group of Nebraska Cornhuskers fans bound for the Northwestern game in Evanston boarded during the night... coach was Sold Out. I woke Mom up before general announcements began for an early breakfast. Good thing, too...the diner went on a waiting list shortly after we arrived and they were calling "group 18" last I heard that morning.

We arrived in Galesburg about a half hour late and schlepped the luggage down the street to the nearest open restaurant, which turned out to be a brick building called the "Packinghouse." Pretty good food, too...Mom had the soup and salad bar, Dad had a BLT flatbread, and I had the pot roast beef dip sandwich with mashed potatoes. They also gave us some wonderful homemade cinnamon rolls... small, but very rich and sweet. Everyone left satisfied.

Now here we sit, awaiting the 2:15 bus to Springfield....


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Sep 23, 2016)

Your Sierra photos make me wish I was there right now! Thanks for posting them (though I'd be out hiking rather than on the train, not that I'd mind that either).


----------

